# Woodpecker distress?



## devildog

The woodpecker call is the one call I dont have, but will it work at night? Whats yalls sucess rate using it? And witch ones yall like the best?


----------



## Lonehowl

Kettle Creek calls has a couple that are great. They are a bellows style call.
Mark


----------



## On a call

It used to be my second go to call....then I told a couple guys in the area and think they told everyone in the county. So I back off using it...but if those dogs have not heard it...it works.

I used a Johny stewart tape...Yellow hammer woodpecker.


----------



## Furtaker

The yellow hammer woodpecker is still a go to call on bobcat! If you have a foxpro, lucky bird is a great woodpecker call as well.


----------



## devildog

alrighty thanks


----------



## DJTHED

seen a fox puff up and come running for it...even after being hit once with buckshot!!!


----------



## poe

Its worth a try thats forsure. If your normal goto calls are not working then try some off the wall sound. You never know what sounds might work.


----------



## youngdon

I agree poe. If what you're doing isn't working you have nothing to lose.


----------



## ICOtec

Woodpecker Distress is located on the GC300 electronic predator caller from ICOtec, $70. If you want to save even more money it is available on the GC100 for $35


----------



## Perry Stalker

I have had fox coming in, using the Verminator Syco Tweety call. I often use Woodpecker distress calls when I have reason to believe there are fox pups around. They generally don't have the guts to react to a rabbit/snowshoe in distress.

Sent from my Xperia Active.


----------

